# Dragons?



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I'm on a bit of a dragon kick, so does anyone have any recommendations?

I loved the series by E.E Knight, and Katherine Nelson's two books, Daughter of Dragons and the Dragon Reborn.... I just finished Robin Hobb's Dragon Keeper and can't wait till the next one comes out. I also just recently tore through Naomi Novik's His Majesty's Dragon series, but what I'm looking for more right now is something from dragons perspective? I'm a bit tired of dragon-riders and the use of dragons in a lot of fantasy stories as glorified horses....


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Varin said:


> I'm on a bit of a dragon kick, so does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> I loved the series by E.E Knight, and Katherine Nelson's two books, Daughter of Dragons and the Dragon Reborn.... I just finished Robin Hobb's Dragon Keeper and can't wait till the next one comes out. I also just recently tore through Naomi Novik's His Majesty's Dragon series, but what I'm looking for more right now is something from dragons perspective? I'm a bit tired of dragon-riders and the use of dragons in a lot of fantasy stories as glorified horses....


Interesting question. There's _The Dragon Book_, which is a short-story collection. I know there's at least a couple in there from the dragon's point of view. Beyond that, though...

<off to research it a bit>

Maybe the Year of Rogue Dragons series? It's part of the huge number of Forgotten Realms novels. These are by Richard Lee Byers. No idea how good they are. And no idea if they're on Kindle.

I don't think there's anything in the Dragonlance series written from the dragon's point of view. But I could be wrong.

Christopher Paolini's series, perhaps?

Good question... looks like an opportunity for something original in fantasy. Not many of those left.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

Basilius said:


> Interesting question. There's _The Dragon Book_, which is a short-story collection. I know there's at least a couple in there from the dragon's point of view. Beyond that, though...
> 
> <off to research it a bit>
> 
> ...


Yeah, the thing I liked about EE Knight's series was that it was from the dragon's perspective. You get into the dragons' heads in Robin Hobb's book, too. It's hard to describe, but they ACT like dragons, like massive, majestic, intelligent animals, not....


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I would definitely go with the Eragon series by Christopher Paolini. I really loved them.


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

RiddleMeThis said:


> I would definitely go with the Eragon series by Christopher Paolini. I really loved them.


Eh.... I couldn't really manage the first one for some reason, I'm sorry to say...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Christopher Rowley's Bazil Broketail series was good enough we named our dog for it.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Guards! Guards!_ by Terry Pratchett, of course. 











This book has a large, powerful "noble" dragon, numerous small swamp dragons, and the most dangerous creature of all: the Librarian (who happens to be an orangutan).


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd recommend Gordon R. Dickson's Dragon 9 volume dragon series that begins with _The Dragon and the George._

Told from the Dragon's viewpoint? Well, yeah, sort of.  

None for the Kindle yet. 

Mike


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> _Guards! Guards!_ by Terry Pratchett, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to it 

This is one of Pratchett's best and the best book I've ever read about dragons.

It's a million to one shot, but it just might work...


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

NickSpalding said:


> ...
> It's a million to one shot, but it just might work...


Did you type that while standing on one foot?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

If you don't mind a book pitched to younger readers, you could try 'The Legend of Oescienne: The Finding' by our own Jenna Johnson. 
I'm in the midst of it now, and it's a fun read. 

The Legend of Oescienne: The Finding (Volume 1)


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

_One Good Night_ by Mercedes Lackey currently $5.04
This is one of her Five Hundred Kingdoms Tales and it's kind of different. There are several very interesting dragons in it.











Traditionally, marauding dragons are soothed only by a virgin sacrifice. And so the frightened people of Acadia devise a lottery system to choose the victims. Things are going fairly smoothly; except for the women chosen, of course; until practical-minded Princess Andromeda is picked. She accepts her duty, though she would prefer to defend herself. And so Andromeda faces the dragon alone.

Until a Champion arrives to save her; sort of. Sir George doesn't quite defeat the dragon, but as Andromeda finishes rescuing herself she discovers that beneath the Good Knight's well-meaning though inexperienced heroics lies a further tale.-

Still, Andromeda can't leave her seacoast country in further jeopardy from the dragon's return, and so she and-er- George join to search for the dragon's lair. But in the Five Hundred Kingdoms, bucking Tradition isn't easy. It takes the strongest of wills, knowledge, quick wits and a refusal to give up, no matter what happens along the way.

Somehow, though, none of this was taught in princess school.-


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you like chick lit, Katie MacAlister's dragon series are fun!


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

I really enjoyed Margret Weis' Dragonvarld series. Book 1:


----------



## NickSpalding (Apr 21, 2010)

NogDog said:


> Did you type that while standing on one foot?


and blindfolded.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Pretty much anything by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman...or Richard Knaak. All of them came up through TSR in the days before it was bought by Wizards of the Coast, so there is a real old-fashioned Dungeons & Dragons feel to their work, even in the new stuff.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree re Weis and Hickman.  I suggest you started with the Dragonlance Chronicles trilogy, then read the Dragonlance Legends trilogy.

As others have said, Robin Hobb has also written many books about dragons.

Daniel


----------



## lib2b (Apr 6, 2010)

Probably not what you're looking for, but there's a kind of goofy paranormal romance from a dragon's point-of-view called _Must Love Dragons_ by Stephanie Rowe. It looks like both the Kindle edition and the mass market paperback are priced ridiculously though. I thought it was amusing, but definitely not worth $10 for the e-book or $20 for the paperback. If you want to read it, borrow it from the library.


----------



## Xealous (Apr 6, 2010)

Tom Holt's Nothing but Blue Skies was recommended to me by a friend, I haven't read it yet so can't say much about it really - but it's about weather controlling dragons


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Lots of books by Weis & Hickman will have dragons and they're wonderful authors. I personally loved the Deathgate Cycle - great dragons in that series!


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

I liked Vivian Vande Velde's _Dragon's Bait_, and Jane Yolen's _Pit Dragon Trilogy_ 

P.S. I happen to own/run Dragonsinn.net--some of my personal favorite dragon books are listed on the books page. Happy reading!


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

And of course there is the Dragonriders of Pern series by Anne McCaffrey.


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

It's strange though...you don't see that many dragon-themed books coming out these days...pretty much vampires and steampunk....


----------



## horse_girl (Apr 9, 2010)

jonconnington said:


> It's strange though...you don't see that many dragon-themed books coming out these days...pretty much vampires and steampunk....


It's not strange, it's what the publishers think readers want--vamps and steampunk.

If one dragon book becomes popular, you can bet you'll see a huge jump in dragon books in a year or two. I'm just glad dragons never go out of style. Next to horses, they're my favorite creature, even if they are only fictional.

I've tried Weiss and Hickman and couldn't get into their books. Eragon was all right but not something I could recommend paying much to read (CP was young when he wrote it, and it shows); but I'll admit that there is a love of the story that comes through the writing. I enjoyed Richard Knaak's series. I read a few Pern novels, but after three of those (and a couple in other series), you learn McCaffrey's formula and realize _all_ her novels follow the exact same pattern. I need to pick up Robin Hobb's series yet.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Something that just popped into my head is Ursula K. Le Guin's "Earthsea" trilogy (_A Wizard of Earthsea, The Tombs of Atuan_ and _The Farthest Shore_). The dragons may not be as central to the story as in several of the above replies; but they are wonderful stories, and some of the dragons are awe-inspiring.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

here is a great dragon book - I could not manage link this morning

"The Beasts of Barakhai" by Mickey Zucker Reichert

Its been a long time sence I read it but I do seem to remember dragons and liking it tool. looking at amazon I only find book 1 not 2  sadly
sylvia


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

A little (loud voice) told me not to click to read this thread. Just added a few more books to my long list of reads 

Most of the books I've read with dragons have been by the rider, oh wait.... The Black Gryphon (Mage War Series) by Mercedes Lackey. I'm not sure if Gryphon is the same as Dragon but it's a first person or um Gryphon story.











I didn't realize this was on kindle! I'm so excited that more of her books are on Kindle.


----------



## Kristen Painter (Apr 21, 2010)

Shana Abe - the series starts with The Smoke Thief. Great, great books.


----------



## merlin7676 (Apr 26, 2009)

davidhburton said:


> And of course there is the Dragonriders of Pern series by Anne McCaffrey.


This is the series on dragons. Between her and her son (who has taken over the series) there is something like 30+ books. And fortuantely they are on amazon kindle for like $6 each


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

The "Myth" series by Robert Aspirin is written in first person, from the point of view of a magician who eventually ends up as the proud owner of an adolescent dragon named Gleep.  Fun twist: about 2/3 of the way through the series, the author starts writing the stories from the points of view of several of the secondary and even tertiary characters, one of whom is (you guessed it) the dragon.  Fun little series, for sure.  There is also the Dragonlance Chronicles, which get a lot of flack from "legitimate" fantasy lovers because they are related to Dungeons & Dragons.  In spite of this handicap, they are EXCELLENT books (at least the first series is... like many franchised books there are now dozens of them).


----------



## bookoffers (Mar 2, 2010)

Books about Dragons:

http://www.booksaboutdragons.com/
http://young-adult-fiction.suite101.com/article.cfm/dragon_books_for_young_adults

(edited to remove the "code" tags. Betsy)


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just saw this verrrrrry interesting tweet



> BNTweetDeals
> 
> RT @eBooksBN Download Naomi Novik's "His Majesty's Dragon" for FREE -- soon to be a Peter Jackson (#LOTR) film! http://bit.ly/97ZFig


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Dragonhaven by Robin McKinley was excellent.

My daughter insists I include Patricia C. Wrede's Enchanted Forest Chronicles which begin with Dealing With Dragons.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't believe that no one has mentioned my all time favorite dragon series, The Dragon Riders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey! Not your traditional knights and dragons story. These books are great reads. A bit of humor, a bit of romance, a little of this, a little of that ...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> I can't believe that no one has mentioned my all time favorite dragon series, The Dragon Riders of Pern by Anne McCaffrey! Not your traditional knights and dragons story. These books are great reads. A bit of humor, a bit of romance, a little of this, a little of that ...





davidhburton said:


> And of course there is the Dragonriders of Pern series by Anne McCaffrey.


Well, reply #21 mentioned it....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm a great fan of the Temeraire Series by Naomi Novik, beginning with _His Majesty's Dragon_. The sixth book in the series is already pre-orders. 

Ed Patterson


----------



## CCrooks (Apr 15, 2010)

> I'm a great fn of the Temeraire Series by Naomi Narvik, beginning with His Majesty's Dragon.


Agree with you, Ed. Wonderful book. It appears to be free right now at Amazon: His Majesty's Dragon


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

You might like the were-dragons, both European style and Chinese, in Sarah Hoyt's magical British empire trilogy. Along with were-tigers, were-elephants, were-monkeys, were-foxes...


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Rumor has it that Naomi Noviks Temeraire series is going to be made into a movie directed by Peter Jackson...can we say awesome?


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Dragons! I would definately say, read the Dragonlance Series, good stuff!

I must admit I am a huge fan and it is probably what inspired me, to write my series, along with my younger days of D&D 
In my Silvinesh Series, I use dragons to explain the creation of the elves. I also share how the immortals created all dragonkind and granted them the gift of magic. My spin on how things came to be.

I have seen the odd story about these mighty beasts of legend, but as another Kindle member has already stated, it seems to be mainly Vamps out there these days. If you happen along any other treasures, please share, I can also use a good read


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

merlin7676 said:


> This is the series on dragons. Between her and her son (who has taken over the series) there is something like 30+ books. And fortunately they are on amazon kindle for like $6 each


Pern is a wonderful world full of rich characters. And McCaffrey is an amazing writer. Highly recommend her works.


----------

